# {FIX} Visual Voicemail for MIUI based ROMS



## thebeatmix (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been using the latest Ice Cream Sandwich based MIUI rom and have up until this point have not been able to get Verizon Visual Voicemail working.
Please use the attached APK to install and get Verizon Visual Voicemail working.

Please make sure to remove any other versions or installs or VVM.
And make sure in your 'build.prop" you change:

"ro.HorizontalVVM = true"

change it to

"ro.HorizontalVVM = false"

If you havent already.

Once i did the above VVM was now working!!!!!!

MIRROR: http://www.multiupload.com/J4E7OIU7M2


----------



## thebeatmix (Jul 31, 2011)

RESERVED..... Enjoy!


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

Appreciate the breakthrough but I hopped on GoogleVoice and regret all my 8 years of paying 2.99 for vvm service. GV is so much more superior in so many ways and I honestly regret not taking a lot of people's advice to drop vvm and go with Google Voice. Glad its working for you and probably many others but VZW is a Billion Dollar company and they surely don't depend on my lil azz $2.99. Again, Thank you though!
Oops, I forgot to mention the obvious, Google Voice is Completely FREE and works with EVERY ROM w/out any "TRICKS"


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

thebeatmix said:


> I have been using the latest Ice Cream Sandwich based MIUI rom and have up until this point have not been able to get Verizon Visual Voicemail working.
> Please use the attached APK to install and get Verizon Visual Voicemail working.
> 
> Please make sure to remove any other versions or installs or VVM.
> ...


Does this work in all aosp roms?


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Does this work in all aosp roms?


Miui Roms... (You could roll the dice w cm7 but chances are you'll be nandroiding back *quick* )


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

This modified Apk does infact work on cm7! I am using it as we speak

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

inline6power said:


> This modified Apk does infact work on cm7! I am using it as we speak
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Well miui is cm7 based ... Thanks for being brave haha.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

marieke said:


> Well miui is cm7 based ... Thanks for being brave haha.


true but other vvm versions will not work with cm7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## marieke (Jul 26, 2011)

inline6power said:


> true but other vvm versions will not work with cm7
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'm surprised it did, actually. I woulda bet against it. ESP cause vvm is soooo bitchy


----------



## ofmirroreye (Aug 3, 2011)

marieke said:


> I'm surprised it did, actually. I woulda bet against it. ESP cause vvm is soooo bitchy


I don't use verizon vvm, but it seems lke this fix has been around for awhile for the AOSP roms.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=953746

(8th post down, i apologize for linking to an XDA forum).


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

dev subforum is reserved for releases. moved to TB general.


----------

